# Can one side of the udder dry up?



## jessicamiller82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and milking. Our doe had her first freshening 2 weeks ago. She had twins but lost one. I have left her alone with the kid for 2 weeks and last night I separated them for the first time over night so I could milk this morning. Her right side alone produced about a cup and a half, but her left side was empty. What might have caused this and how do I fix it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off welcome. 

Empty as in dried and flat or does it appear to have milk in it but nothing comes out?

Is it hard, lumpy?

Might be mastitis


----------



## jessicamiller82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for responding. It is not hard and lumpy. And I guess I shouldn't say empty. I was able to get a few squirts but I had to work for it. It acted like the right side did after I milked it out. I did notice before I took baby off that she was always smaller on that side, but I just figured it was babies favorite side to feed on and so it was always a little more empty. But having baby off for 12 hours and having it pretty much empty before I milked, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the goat spot!!!

if baby only nursed from one side..the other side can produce less milk per the demand.....might try massaging the udder several times a day and milking out what she gives...dont worry about stealing milk from baby..her body will make more as the demand increases...she may also need a feed increase...how much does she get now and what is it...does she get alfalfa and loose minerals? even on the one side you only got 1 1/2 cups..that if not much..Im assuming from your picture she is Nigerian??


----------



## jessicamiller82 (Mar 16, 2015)

I feed her as much as she wants of alfalfa hay. I do not have loose minerals but I do have a tree mineral salt block. Yesterday I thought either our whether or herself might be drinking out of that one side I made a collar out of a plastic coffee can so she can not reach her teets. Also separated the whether and last night separated the baby. This morning her left teet is still pretty much empty. So I guess I can remove her collar. I will try and massage her and milk just that side several times today and see if that helps. Do you have any more suggestions on feed I could give her to help with production. My husband works at a grain elevator and he brought me home feed corn. I give her that while I'm milking.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cracked Corn is ok in small amounts but not as a soul source of grain...find a quality goats ration and if you want to add cracked corn..do just a tiny handful...or you can try a seed mix...we feed a non GMO grain mix

6 parts Whole oats
4 parts whole barley
2 parts BOSS ( black oil sunflower seeds)

we mix that up and feed one part mix with 6 parts alfalfa...if you feed free choice alfalfa, Im sure that will cover the alfalfa part lol......

you can add one part Beet pulp and 2 parts Calf manna to this mix if you choose...

there are a few essencial oils that help increase production
Clary Sage, Fennel and Geranium

Add 15 drops of Fennel or Geranium or 10 drops of Clary Sage to 2 tablespoons of carrier oil..massage Udder twice a day with 2-3 drops...

best wishes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also buy a good quality loose mineral made for goats or cows...not an all stock...Blocks have way too much sale and are hard for goats to eat...wears at their teeth...makes tongues sore...they just do not get enough from them...

check your copper and selenium levels of your area...if she is not getting enough of one or both..that can be a problem with her as well..

here is a few easy reads on that...

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.html
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/copperdeficiency.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, good advice..;-)


----------



## jessicamiller82 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks. I will make sure and get good goat mix and loose minerals. I appreciate all the help and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Arrianna had one dry up on one side last year. I was worried that she would have a lopsided udder but Nope she freshened this year with a beautiful symmetrical udder.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Also BOSS are BAD for goats!!! They are nearly as unbalanced as Corn! 
Here is a chart of the Phosphorous/Calcium ratio in goat food. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Jpv8r9rj_ZYd7RjJl9W7SV0JJiJVxusPhks5y6H1UxQ/edit?usp=sharing 
Remember that Does get stones too they are just not the life treating condition that they are in bucks.


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought you could add BOSS to their grain? I'm very new also and trying to keep this all straight makes me spin. Lol


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

You can add BOSS, but you need to add enough alfalfa pellets to make up for it and BOSS needs to only be a small part of their ration. BOSS is a nice source of selenium and coat conditioning oils.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

BOSS is fine to add...it contains vitamin E, zinc, iron, and selenium and also add fiber and fat to the diet so a good additive in moderation...you wouldn't want to add a ton...we use 2 parts BOSS to our feed mix..


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Goat blocks are no hard anymore they are soft and chewy! We use a rumensin block for our goats and they do not have issues with it at all.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dorioakes said:


> Goat blocks are no hard anymore they are soft and chewy! We use a rumensin block for our goats and they do not have issues with it at all.


They still won't get the needed amount in a pro longed period of time, but if it works for you then great...


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

BOSS is not safe. Just one cup has 1552 mg Phosphorus. Even if you were giving the goat daily calcium injections it would be hard to balance that out. They would need 3000+ mg of calcium just to get to the lower recommended ratio. 2 calcium to ever 1 phosphorus. Take a look for your self. http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3079/2 Research shows that the extra phosphorus will build up over time and create problems for both male and female goats. True does can pass kidney stones easier but have you ever had them? BOSS is not recommended as food for any animal the whole sunflower plant is recommended as forage. it is also dangerous because it causes or contributes to fatty liver disease in mammals and birds. It is also not "high" in the nutrients that it is supposed to help with for example copper for which it has very little only 2.5mg But copper requirements are at 15 to 20 milligrams per day for goats. That would require about 8 to 10 cups of sunflower seeds!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That analysis is for striped sunflower seeds, which is not what BOSS is.


----------

